# Updated version of old rock songs



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

[youtube:37cbdkvg]http://www.youtube.com/v/TnPINGavPP0&hl=en_US&fs=1&[/youtube:37cbdkvg]


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

-()/- Oh Yeah!

-/O_- That was excellent! -/O_-


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

That dude's got it goin'! Thanks, that was great! :lol:


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

That guy is funny!

You should check out the one where he sings about "things you don't say to your wife".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK2OakMo ... r_embedded


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This one is not too bad: [youtube:jlzssn3o]http://www.youtube.com/v/Zfs3BJZxKkc&hl=en_US&fs=1&[/youtube:jlzssn3o]


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

roflmao...............ya, good one huge :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------

